# Okay, just tell me if this is being too anal



## HardwareGuy (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm setting up guardrails and, in some locations, billboards to act as catch-fences around my HO (AFX/Tomy) course. I've got "rolling hills" landscaping around the course and I want to level the sweeping billboards (circa 1994 at 10" long) that back up the guardrails, so... Any suggestions other than using a torpedo level every few inches on the curves for the billboard sections? Kind of looking for a quick way to implement installing the billboards. I normally wouldn't think this is a problem except for my 5 year grandson who's assisting in the project. (I'm hoping he'll become a mechanical engineer and economically solve the infrastrcure issues with our highways.) In the mean time your ideas are appreciated.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

hey man, welcome to Hobby Talk.
no question is wrong here.
I would just eye it up for a slot track layout.
yeah, using a level would ensure it, but I don't really think you need to.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Corndog sticks or chop sticks will give that old school look, but for 1994 they would have been mounted on break away aluminium poles. So solder wire or aluminium wire.

If you go with the sticks die them with tea or a magic marker to desired color or just paint them.

With either just cut them to length to all be the same height for the top edge of the bill boards.

Bigger toothpicks may work better for scale.

:cheers2:


----------



## HardwareGuy (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks for your ideas. Turns out eyeballing it works just fine. Keep on racing!


----------

